# experimental damascus



## hellize (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello boys and girls,



I have this little damascus knife to show today.
The blade is an experimental san mai with 5160 core, the "mantle" is forged of 1.2516 and some magical mystery steel 
I believe it is safe to say that this little fellow has the highest contrast I have managed to achieve till this day, thanks to my mystical secret formula!
The knife is 20 cm long, the blade is 9.5 cm long, 3.2 cm wide and 6.5 mm thick at the base ( a tank buster  !) Its handle is composed of polished antler and Transylvanian "csere" oak
It resides in a thick, hand sewn leather sheath.


Hope you like it


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 14, 2017)

Wow that is beautiful, both the knife and sheath.:doublethumbsup:

Funnily enough, last night I was scouring the internet looking for pictures of knives with oak handles and ended up buying some oak for future use.

You euros with your 1.2516...


----------



## hellize (Nov 15, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> Wow that is beautiful, both the knife and sheath.:doublethumbsup:
> 
> Funnily enough, last night I was scouring the internet looking for pictures of knives with oak handles and ended up buying some oak for future use.
> 
> You euros with your 1.2516...



Thanks! 
Have fun with the oak! 
Actually at these eastern parts of the EU, the national currencies are still used. We have the Lei, the hungarians the Forint, the bulgarians the Leva and so on. I have no idea when we will also shift to the Euro, but I am looking forward to it.
And 1.2516 is an awesome steel!


----------

